# Goggles low/mid budget recommendation



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Also. I need some EU shop recommendations (if possible to have free delivery/returns - at leat when ordering over some amount - Blue Tomato its over 40 euros). Most of my stuff I am ordering from Absolute snow (UK) or Blue Tomato (EU). Guys from EU, post where are you ordering from.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Just to add another pair for you to look at. I really don't like to spend too much on goggles as it's very likely I'll scratch/smash/lose them. I'm also not a fan of huge goggles which is handy as they're often the more expensive ones. I've had various Oakley, Anon and Smith pairs over the years but my current Dragon Rogue's are probably my favourite so far. Having at least 2 lenses is important for me (I've actually got 3 at the moment - bright, dull and mixed conditions all covered).


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Snow Hound said:


> Just to add another pair for you to look at. I really don't like to spend too much on goggles as it's very likely I'll scratch/smash/lose them. I'm also not a fan of huge goggles which is handy as they're often the more expensive ones. I've had various Oakley, Anon and Smith pairs over the years but my current Dragon Rogue's are probably my favourite so far. Having at least 2 lenses is important for me (I've actually got 3 at the moment - bright, dull and mixed conditions all covered).


Nice advice. I dont want them to be robust and heavy. Probably smaller and lighter ones would be ideal for me, like the ones you suggested. I have normal sized head (I guess), 58 cm. Going for Medium or Medium/Large? What is your size? I could get them for the same price range as VonZipper Cleaver (althought the Wildlife option should be nice to try). Anyone here has VonZipper Cleaver IT? Any insight?


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone has any more advice? Its black friday, so I am going to order tomorrow for sure. Someone mentioned VonZipper as a choice to go to (that someone seemed also like someone experienced who have tried many goggles) so maybe i am still inclined to order it.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

freshfarm.it is another good site for Europe:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In the last couple years I have had Anon M2s, M3s, Spy Dooms, Dragon X2, Electric EGx and EGv, Smith Vice, and have been testing Drops sphericals offering. I still wear Cleavers. I Type for the wildlife lens then some Beer Savages with black lenses for full bluebird days.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nivek said:


> In the last couple years I have had Anon M2s, M3s, Spy Dooms, Dragon X2, Electric EGx and EGv, Smith Vice, and have been testing Drops sphericals offering. I still wear Cleavers. I Type for the wildlife lens then some Beer Savages with black lenses for full bluebird days.


Did all those fit you? I usually get disappointed with reading up on great reviews only to have the goggs not fit my face. Electric and Smith usually work me . Spy, Dragon and VZ not so much.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For the most part, some better than others. Some fit better with the helmet of the time, so not as much.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Glade Optics are worth a look.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Nivek said:


> In the last couple years I have had Anon M2s, M3s, Spy Dooms, Dragon X2, Electric EGx and EGv, Smith Vice, and have been testing Drops sphericals offering. I still wear Cleavers. I Type for the wildlife lens then some Beer Savages with black lenses for full bluebird days.


Are Cleaver looks and feel big on your face? Probably field of view is great but I like smaller ones like Dragon or Oakley O Frame. I just dont know if there are much problems with "tunnel vision" with those.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

What about Shred Amazify? They seem like a nice ones. Or even Stupefy seems even better. They are spherical, also comes with CBL and NoDistortion technology. I can get them for half the price. Anyone has Shred?


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Another good option is Anon Realm. They look sick, oakley-like. If you guys have any of these models, let me know. I will order some of the mentioned today.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

a couple years ago, won a camp7 snowboard from @Wiredsports and he threw in a pair of goggles that looked like a knockoff of smith i/o and they were just about as good at smiths. So you might hit up wiredsports shop and order some.


----------



## WiseGuyRiver (Dec 27, 2019)

sonofanarchy said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am ordering goggles and for now have couple of options:
> 
> ...


This guide is really useful, thanks dude.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

$80 to 120 USD?

That's not budget in my book.

$40 or less is budget in my book, and I get a cheap bolle goggle from Amazon

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Giro makes a really good goggle that you can find on sale for well over 50% off and they have the best field of view of any goggle I've tested.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Costco has some spherical Spy goggles with two lenses that look pretty decent for $35 I think. At least in Colorado they do. Might be on the website.


----------

